# Ridgid drain machines



## WrenchMonkey (Feb 24, 2010)

I've been using a Ridgid k1500 sectional and a k50 for most of my drain cleaning experience. Recently we purchased a k3800 drum for most of the light duty work. I love it! after using sectionals for so long it's great not having to deal with the mess and the ease of set up. The majority of our work is in commercial buildings and office towers and the 3800 is great for 95% of the calls. The question I have is this, the k1500, though a great machine is to bulky and troublesome in tight spots. What is a good drum machine to take its place? My boss swears by the 1500 but there has to be a better way than lugging this thing around and trying to keep the sections and mess contained in the guide tail. (I've had the cable pop out a couple of times and damage something) Sorry about the long winded run on post. any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I like the Gorlitz line of machines, the GO 68HD in particular, but several guys here like the Spartan 300, 1065 and Ridgid K7500 for drum machines.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

<snip> 
1500 but there has to be a better way than lugging this thing around and trying to keep the sections and mess contained in the guide tail. (I've had the cable pop out a couple of times and damage something) Sorry about the long winded run on post. any info would be greatly appreciated.[/quote]

Guide tail, thats OK for one cable. If you have the room you can couple to the guide tail with a reduced fernco and a lenght of 2" PVC/ABS.

This gives a lot more footage on the tail to contain a pull back or push in,
with out the cable snagging a rug -- whatever or knocking over a table with a $1000.00 statue of OBAMA on it. LOL


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> ....or knocking over a table with a $1000.00 statue of OBAMA on it. LOL



On second thought, don't bother with the guide hose.:jester:


----------



## 3Peasdrain (Feb 5, 2010)

*check out spartan 100*

if you look at the way the cable comes out of the spartan drum its almost impossible for the cable to slide out its the way the cone is made on the drum


----------



## oaklandplumber (May 10, 2009)

GORLITZ!:thumbup:


----------



## WrenchMonkey (Feb 24, 2010)

I don't think I've ever seen Gorlitz or Spartan machines here in B.C. Are they available in Canada?


----------

